# Halloween Avatar Photoshop/Edit Request Thread



## 0 2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Request for edits to your avatar or pictures you want to use for your avatar here. I (or anybody who's willing) will fulfill request as closely as possible, usually when I'm bored. But I'll try to do around two to three requests every two days or so, unless a particular request is notably difficult. In general, I'll try to make the edits match the style of the source unless specified to do otherwise. I can do redraws, recolors, Photoshop edits, and gifs; I'll also make an avatar transparent if prompted. If somebody else has already completed your request, I'll only redo it myself if specifically asked to.

As usual, the more specific the better. It's also much easier to work if you provide a larger image, or at least the full-sized version of your avatar. I try to do edits in the order I receive them, but I'll inform you if I don't know how to fulfill a request and why. I won't do edits to pictures you don't intend to use as an avatar, but I may if you message me directly as to not clutter the thread. Furthermore, I'll be repurposing this thread whenever a new holiday comes around where people want their avatars changes to celebrate so I don't need to make a new one every now and then.

Here's some before/after examples from previous threads to demonstrate what you could potentially ask for (holiday theme optional).



Spoiler: examples


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 26, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> Why don't you be more like Jesus and dedicate a thread to teaching people how to do it themselves?


Pirate any version of Photoshop from the last 10 years, it really doesnt matter which one

Learn about the importance of layers, free transform, blending options, and the healing brush

Get used to pressing Ctrl+Alt+Z a lot, you can undo pretty far

Play around with it until you git gud


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Pirate any version of Photoshop from the last 10 years, it really doesnt matter which one
> 
> Learn about the importance of layers and the healing brush
> 
> Play around with it until you git gud


That's effectively how. Grab some kind of photo editing software, practice, look up Youtube tutorials, and try to figure out what every tool and option does. If you're so inclined, you can dedicate an entire day per tool doing a project which specifically uses it. Your competence comes from familiarity first.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

I was going to ask you for a copy of that Hilton one again. I lose my original one. Thanks! 

I'll think of something.


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 26, 2020)

hi yes, can you please remove the goat


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 26, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Pirate any version of Photoshop from the last 10 years, it really doesnt matter which one



Recent GIMP is actually pretty good. I've had a hate-boner against it for a long time but now... it works. And it is free. Some usurper must have murdered the morons that made the old interface.

Photoshop is like 10-15 bucks a month so that's no big deal. Change e-mails and roll new VMs to get eternal trials if that's too much.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 26, 2020)

What version of Photoshop works best for you? How do you pirate Photoshop?


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Remove Goat said:


> View attachment 1256116
> hi yes, can you please remove the goat


Alright.



 





The Last Stand said:


> What version of Photoshop works best for you? How do you pirate Photoshop?


I like to use the most recent, although I haven't been keeping up with the latest version. The newer the better is generally my opinion of Photoshop, since features generally are improved rather than removed. It's a resource hog, though.


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 26, 2020)

I can use Photoshop decently well, but I don't have a specific edit in mind. It might be fun if someone (anyone watching this thread, really) surprised me. I can reciprocate, if you want.


----------



## CockPockets (Apr 26, 2020)

Just fuck my shit up


----------



## Remove Goat (Apr 27, 2020)

_01 said:


> Alright.
> 
> View attachment 1256152 View attachment 1256151


You've done God's work, my friend.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 28, 2020)

Make

Me

Twerk


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Apr 28, 2020)

Spunt said:


> Make
> 
> Me
> 
> Twerk


----------



## Spunt (Apr 28, 2020)

Mister Qwerty said:


> View attachment 1259415



Done and done! Thank you my friend.


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 28, 2020)

can you edit my cat avatar to be more cute?


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Apr 28, 2020)

Niggaplease said:


> can you edit my cat avatar to be more cute?


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 28, 2020)

Can i get my plague doctor in a hazmat suit pls


----------



## Dingo (Apr 28, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> Can i get my plague doctor in a hazmat suit pls
> View attachment 1259716View attachment 1259717


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 28, 2020)

Dingo said:


> View attachment 1259798


thanks mate


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Dr.Sturgeon said:


> Can i get my plague doctor in a hazmat suit pls
> View attachment 1259716View attachment 1259717


I can, but I think a redraw would look better.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 28, 2020)

_01 said:


> I can, but I think a redraw would look better.
> 
> View attachment 1259843


looks great thanks


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Apr 28, 2020)

How about this




but with a green background?


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 28, 2020)

Doctor Eradicate said:


> How about this
> View attachment 1259857
> but with a green background?


Easy enough.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> What version of Photoshop works best for you? How do you pirate Photoshop?


Photoshop's one of those things where you just kinda get used to whatever version you started with for the rest of your life. I personally use CS5, which came out in 2010, and I doubt I'll upgrade until whatever computer I'm using in the future just won't run it. 

Photoshop's extremely popular, so it should be on any giant general purpose torrent site, and the copy I got was literally just an unzip-and-run thing, no keygens or registry hacks needed.


----------



## Niggaplease (Apr 28, 2020)

Mister Qwerty said:


> View attachment 1259696
> View attachment 1259702


thanks!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 28, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Photoshop's one of those things where you just kinda get used to whatever version you started with for the rest of your life. I personally use CS5, which came out in 2010, and I doubt I'll upgrade until whatever computer I'm using in the future just won't run it.
> 
> Photoshop's extremely popular, so it should be on any giant general purpose torrent site, and the copy I got was literally just an unzip-and-run thing, no keygens or registry hacks needed.



With Photoshop CC(and everything else CC that requires constant online activation) things got complicated. Or not, Photoshop was cracked before release and Adobe's license servers couldn't handle the pressure of their paying customers so for a couple of days the only ones that could use the latest Photoshop were pirates.
The application used to crack the CC suite stopped working in 2018 I think and so far there's been no new solution.

Photoshop CS2 is free now because Adobe dropped the license database into the toilet and couldn't figure out how to fix it, so they offer both a download and a license key for it on their website. It's a pre-Vista program so there might be some problems on modern windows.


I've used Photoshop since 4.0 and I took a hiatus from around CS1-CS2 until recently and holy shit everything is so much better. It's insane. Upgrading is absolutely worth it.


----------



## LazloChalos (Apr 29, 2020)

There are some interesting features in the newest versions that make things easier, but I have used CS5.1 for years and are too used to it.

My biggest hurdle is handling the damn light levels when combining images.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 29, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> There are some interesting features in the newest versions that make things easier, but I have used CS5.1 for years and are too used to it.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is handling the damn light levels when combining images.



I'm not sure what you mean but Photoshop have had problems with RGB for a long time so try switching to the LAB color space before doing certain things.


----------



## LazloChalos (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks, but I meant about nailing down the technique of using curves and levels to make a superimposed image match the luminosity so it doesn't look out of place.

Take bill for example, he looks out of place here with his own curves and levels not matching the background: 




As I ulpoaded it I noticed the haloing around his parts... fuck it I'll fix it later.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 2, 2020)

I have one.



Keep the GIF animation, but add images that pop up as she's turning her head. Like she's visualizing things that's making her go insane.


Spoiler: These images






When she's looking right. Remove her background.




When she's looking down left.






As her eyes look up, left to right.


Have those images match the black/white aesthetic of the GIF. Maybe add a "glow" so they can look like hauntings. Maybe move a bit up and down so they look like ghosts. One pops up, then another, then another. Not all appear at once.

Thanks!


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 2, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Thanks, but I meant about nailing down the technique of using curves and levels to make a superimposed image match the luminosity so it doesn't look out of place.
> 
> Take bill for example, he looks out of place here with his own curves and levels not matching the background:
> View attachment 1261950
> ...



Something more like this? (it's just a 30 second levels edit with an auto-mask so don't expect greatness)




If that's in the direction of what you are looking for then I can give you some tips.


----------



## 0 2 (May 3, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I have one.
> View attachment 1268183
> Keep the GIF animation, but add images that pop up as she's turning her head. Like she's visualizing things that's making her go insane.
> 
> ...


I'll do this soon as I can tomorrow.


----------



## 0 2 (May 4, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I have one.
> View attachment 1268183
> Keep the GIF animation, but add images that pop up as she's turning her head. Like she's visualizing things that's making her go insane.
> 
> ...


Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## The Last Stand (May 4, 2020)

_01 said:


> Is this what you had in mind?
> 
> View attachment 1270315


Not particularly. The images would be small to see on her head. Like hallucinations. Not cover the whole screen. 

Think like pop ups on a computer. They'd wouldn't block her face, just appear AROUND her face as she turns her head. Small enough to fit around.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 4, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Not particularly. The images would be small to see on her head. Like hallucinations. Not cover the whole screen.
> 
> Think like pop ups on a computer. They'd wouldn't block her face, just appear AROUND her face as she turns her head. Small enough to fit around.



Something like this? (quick and dirty, it's the first or second time I've ever used Photoshops HORRIBLE animation system, good lord it sucks ass)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 4, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Something like this? (quick and dirty, it's the first or second time I've ever used Photoshops HORRIBLE animation system, good lord it sucks ass)
> View attachment 1270789


Something like that. Maybe a bit smaller so you could see the images with the avatar size limitations. You forgot the hanger. 

Who can figure out the hanger and actress reference?

And the hanger would be transparent. 

Somebody teach me these tricks. You guys are talented.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 4, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Something like that. Maybe a bit smaller so you could see the images with the avatar size limitations. You forgot the hanger.
> 
> Who can figure out the hanger and actress reference?
> 
> ...



Fuck, the hanger, you're right, it got lost in the nightmare that is asset management when I was wrestling with photoshop trying to do the simplest fucking thing animation wise and it dicked me over all the way. I'll give it another try later in a program more suitable for this, but that's in the realm of what you were thinking?


----------



## The Last Stand (May 4, 2020)

Don't stress yourself out. That was just one idea I had.

The GIF, that's Joan Crawford. From Stressed Fear.

Bette Davis was Joan Crawford's rival in the Golden Age. 

She had alcohol problems. The hanger was from Momma Dearest. Basically, the line: "No more wire hangers!" from her adopted daughter.


----------



## Monolith (May 5, 2020)

@Trilby made this, add whatever you think would piss him off most.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 11, 2020)

You guys and your fancy paid-for software think you got it so rough. You live sheltered lives.

You're not a real man until you did photo edits in MS Paint. Making 20 copies of an image on a single screen as "layers" and manually making a photo "transparent" by zooming in and making every single desired pixel of an image pure white, and by checking the *transparent selection *in the drop down under select and finally zooming out till you can see both the "layers" you want to combine, selecting the "transparent" image and dragging it over it's "background," and god help you if the image underneath doesn't align the way you want it to or it's too big/small. Not to mention the further "editing" you must do if you missed a few pixels or too much of the overlaying image became "transparent."



Spoiler: And i refuse to change. The pain hurts too good.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 13, 2020)

Can you give this sweet anime boy a sparkly background, and add some flowers in the foreground for added effect.


----------



## 0 2 (May 13, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Can you give this sweet anime boy a sparkly background, and add some flowers in the foreground for added effect.
> View attachment 1292070


Certainly.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 13, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> You guys and your fancy paid-for software think you got it so rough. You live sheltered lives.
> 
> You're not a real man until you did photo edits in MS Paint. Making 20 copies of an image on a single screen as "layers" and manually making a photo "transparent" by zooming in and making every single desired pixel of an image pure white, and by checking the *transparent selection *in the drop down under select and finally zooming out till you can see both the "layers" you want to combine, selecting the "transparent" image and dragging it over it's "background," and god help you if the image underneath doesn't align the way you want it to or it's too big/small. Not to mention the further "editing" you must do if you missed a few pixels or too much of the overlaying image became "transparent."
> 
> ...


*uses bare hand to pound a nail into a plank of wood* You guys and your fancy paid-for hammers think you got it so rough.  You live sheltered lives.

You're not a real man until you do what I just did.  No I'm not grabbing that rock over there that has "GIMP" written on it.  I refuse to change.  The pain hurts too good.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 14, 2020)

@_01 I wanted to check in on the revised avatar from before. 

Or if you need a new idea.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 14, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Can you give this sweet anime boy a sparkly background, and add some flowers in the foreground for added effect.
> View attachment 1292070


----------



## 0 2 (May 14, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> @_01 I wanted to check in on the revised avatar from before.
> 
> Or if you need a new idea.


Oh, sorry. I didn't notice you wanted a revision. I'll redo it next.


----------



## pierce your heart (May 14, 2020)

I'd like a more summer-y avatar. Could you edit one of the pics in the spoiler to a swimsuit?


Spoiler


----------



## Witthel (May 28, 2020)

Could you make a gif out of this video? Specifically of smile-san (the black humanoid) laughing?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Brain Power (May 29, 2020)

witthel said:


> Could you make a gif out of this video? Specifically of smile-san (the black humanoid) laughing?
> View attachment 1329076


Like this? Ezgif made it really tiny...


----------



## Witthel (May 29, 2020)

Brain Power said:


> Like this? Ezgif made it really tiny...
> View attachment 1332100


Thank you, I'll cherish this forever.


----------



## Brain Power (May 29, 2020)

witthel said:


> Thank you, I'll cherish this forever.


I made a slightly bigger one just before noticing you already picked the tiny one. Eh, posting it anyway!


----------



## Crocketron (May 30, 2020)

Can you give old man shang some smug sunglasses ?


----------



## Brain Power (May 30, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> Can you give old man shang some smug sunglasses ?
> 
> View attachment 1332327


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 30, 2020)

Please have him wear Chris chans iconic clothes


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 31, 2020)

Can you Photoshop this



with this in the background?


----------



## pierce your heart (May 31, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Can you Photoshop this
> View attachment 1337391
> with this in the background?
> View attachment 1337393


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 1, 2020)

Can you give them a lighter skin color, make the trans flag a nazi flag (the one that looks like a nordic flag), and put a klan rally behind them?


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 1, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Can you give them a lighter skin color, make the trans flag a nazi flag (the one that looks like a nordic flag), and put a klan rally behind them?
> 
> View attachment 1340174


something like this?



If you have a different rally image in mind or want them repositioned that's easy to fix


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Can you give them a lighter skin color, make the trans flag a nazi flag (the one that looks like a nordic flag), and put a klan rally behind them?
> 
> View attachment 1340174


Can just NOT do racist imagery for once! Please for the love of christ, leave the poor blacks and trannies alone!!


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 1, 2020)

pierce your heart said:


> something like this?
> View attachment 1340280
> If you have a different rally image in mind or want them repositioned that's easy to fix


Yeah. Looks cool!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Yeah. Looks cool!


Why would you make that your avatar, please change the background to idk a parade and change the flag to a idk a rainbow.
I don’t want my babies to be associated with white supremacy. (Plus they’re canonically ASIAN!)


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 2, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Why would you make that your avatar, please change the background to idk a parade and change the flag to a idk a rainbow.
> I don’t want my babies to be associated with white supremacy. (Plus they’re canonically ASIAN!)


Stop trying to act butthurt, we know it's an act


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 2, 2020)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Stop trying to act butthurt, we know it's an act


I admit it, I’m just an idiot, carry on guys


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 3, 2020)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Please have him wear Chris chans iconic clothes
> View attachment 1332518


Quick and dirty


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 3, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Quick and dirty
> 
> View attachment 1345120


Beautiful, all it needs is a pair of glasses, but beggars Should never be choosers


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 3, 2020)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Beautiful, all it needs is a pair of glasses, but beggars Should never be choosers


Holy shit, I forgot about the glasses! Whenever I picture Chris in my mind I never even think about the glasses.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 3, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Holy shit, I forgot about the glasses! Whenever I picture Chris in my mind I never even think about the glasses.


Don't beat yourself over it


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 3, 2020)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Don't beat yourself over it


Added it to my post above.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 3, 2020)

LazloChalos said:


> Added it to my post above.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 4, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Pirate any version of Photoshop from the last 10 years, it really doesnt matter which one
> 
> Learn about the importance of layers, free transform, blending options, and the healing brush
> 
> ...


And resizing. You'll likely be doing that a lot.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 6, 2020)

i'm not sure how to edit gifs



can someone edit this so it's just the girl smiling?


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 6, 2020)

Now that the apocalypse has slowed down, I'll hop onto these today.



pierce your heart said:


> I'd like a more summer-y avatar. Could you edit one of the pics in the spoiler to a swimsuit?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


This will take a little while but I can finish it today.



The Last Stand said:


> @_01 I wanted to check in on the revised avatar from before.
> 
> Or if you need a new idea.


I'll take a new idea if you have one.



Doctor Eradicate said:


> i'm not sure how to edit gifs
> View attachment 1355078
> can someone edit this so it's just the girl smiling?


Do you mean just capture a single frame where she's smiling or edit the gif so it only has the frames where she's smiling?


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 6, 2020)

_01 said:


> Do you mean just capture a single frame where she's smiling or edit the gif so it only has the frames where she's smiling?


the frames where she's smiling


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 6, 2020)

_01 said:


> This will take a little while but I can finish it today.


oh damn, I didn't believe anyone would be willing to do it. You're awesome man


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Jun 6, 2020)

Hoping for some dank pics of Mister Rogers. I really like my gif now but hey if you're ever bored and wanna make some cool shit I would be honored to have some badass edits/gifs/pics of my favorite neighbor


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 6, 2020)

Could anyone update this but with black bags under the eyes,  blue-gray  skin with purple eyes.


----------



## 0 2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> View attachment 1356110
> 
> Could anyone update this but with black bags under the eyes,  blue-gray  skin with purple eyes.


I'll warm up with this.







pierce your heart said:


> oh damn, I didn't believe anyone would be willing to do it. You're awesome man


I can repurpose the existing art to make the pantyhose look like skin, add some warm colors, and swap the roses to hibiscuses for a more summer feel.







Doctor Eradicate said:


> the frames where she's smiling


A little vague, so I cut out the moments where it looks like just a nervous smile.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 7, 2020)

_01 said:


> I'll warm up with this.
> 
> View attachment 1356997
> 
> ...



Looks good, a shame I end up losing the original picture from my old comp. but thanks.


----------



## pierce your heart (Jun 7, 2020)

_01 said:


> I'll warm up with this.
> 
> View attachment 1356997
> 
> ...


thanks, I love it


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 7, 2020)

_01 said:


> I'll warm up with this.
> 
> View attachment 1356997
> 
> ...


sorry, that's not what I meant,
I mean keep only the frames where she's smiling


----------



## soft kitty (Jun 21, 2020)

Can you make me a version of Null's avatar that is black and white, with the 'thug life' logo with the meme sunglasses & joint?


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Time for Halloween avatars!


----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Oct 1, 2020)

Make me spookier than what I am now.

I would do it myself but I have been swamped so cheers to whoever can do it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 1, 2020)

_01 said:


> Time for Halloween avatars!


Wonderful! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 1, 2020)

Halloween goth version pls


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 1, 2020)

I need a spooky bathroom.  Maybe blood instead of suds.  A bottle of rye.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 1, 2020)

Could you make her spooky, please?


----------



## Krystal (Oct 1, 2020)

My avatar needs spookiness. Also is it possible for a non-spooky one that is color-swapped for light purples instead of pink?


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 2, 2020)

The Real Fizzicist said:


> Make me spookier than what I am now.
> 
> I would do it myself but I have been swamped so cheers to whoever can do it.








Ass eating cunt said:


> Halloween goth version plsView attachment 1634242








Pocket Dragoon said:


> I need a spooky bathroom.  Maybe blood instead of suds.  A bottle of rye.
> 
> View attachment 1634291





The Last Stand said:


> View attachment 1634486
> 
> Could you make her spooky, please?





/A/non Prince said:


> My avatar needs spookiness. Also is it possible for a non-spooky one that is color-swapped for light purples instead of pink?
> View attachment 1634494


These are a bit too vague for me.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 2, 2020)

_01 said:


> View attachment 1635246
> 
> View attachment 1635247
> 
> ...


Hmm. Make Dorothy into a sexy vampire. Maybe a bit more "suggestive" as well.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 2, 2020)

_01 said:


> View attachment 1635246
> 
> View attachment 1635247
> 
> ...


Thanks for the avatar!


----------



## Krystal (Oct 2, 2020)

_01 said:


> These are a bit too vague for me.


Ok. Maybe something like an incubus prince perhaps.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 2, 2020)

I made this fun edit to my pfp when the site was down. What do you think?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm _already_ scary, faggots.


----------



## fartsnstuf (Oct 2, 2020)

make mine a zombie


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 2, 2020)

_01 said:


> These are a bit too vague for me.



There's a distinct lack of skulls, chains, & spooky candles in this bathroom.


----------



## Hate (Oct 2, 2020)

Idk, surprise me with something spooky


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 2, 2020)

fartsnstuf said:


> make mine a zombie
> 
> View attachment 1635397


Man, remember when everyone was getting hysterical because this guy supposedly killed the internet, and then absolutely nothing fucking changed? That takes me back.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 2, 2020)

Make Ol' Uncle Johnny a happy Halloween avatar.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 2, 2020)

I have no idea how you could improve on the perfection that @Mister Qwerty  bestowed upon my avatar, but if I could be a 3-Jack-o-lantern booty wonder or something that would be hella rad.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Oct 2, 2020)

Spunt said:


> I have no idea how you could improve on the perfection that @Mister Qwerty  bestowed upon my avatar, but if I could be a 3-Jack-o-lantern booty wonder or something that would be hella rad.


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Oct 2, 2020)

This needs some spooky


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 2, 2020)

Can you make Snowden look spooky?


----------



## Jewthulhu (Oct 2, 2020)

Mine's spooky enough, but it could be a little more Jewish... A kippah would probably do.


----------



## Cantercoin (Oct 2, 2020)

Give her some gore or something along the lines of that


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 3, 2020)

How about this one


----------



## Maskull (Oct 3, 2020)

I would love to have this edited for Christmas. Maybe a Hanukkah or Kwanzaa theme would be fun.


----------



## Spunt (Oct 3, 2020)

Mister Qwerty said:


> View attachment 1637158


Amazing


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Oct 3, 2020)

I actually had to look up what my avatar is.  Apparently it's a terrible cosplay of the character Leonard from Big Bang Theory.



So, y'know, anything relating to Leonard.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Pocket Dragoon said:


> There's a distinct lack of skulls, chains, & spooky candles in this bathroom.


Works for me.







fartsnstuf said:


> make mine a zombie
> 
> View attachment 1635397


Brains for you.







Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Make Ol' Uncle Johnny a happy Halloween avatar.
> 
> View attachment 1635607


Ready for boning.







Jewthulhu said:


> Mine's spooky enough, but it could be a little more Jewish... A kippah would probably do.
> View attachment 1637422


Odd request, but alright.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 3, 2020)

Outstanding!


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Oct 3, 2020)

_01 said:


> Ready for boning.
> 
> View attachment 1639116


Thank you.


----------



## fartsnstuf (Oct 3, 2020)

@_01 it's beautiful, thanks!


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Oct 5, 2020)

Can you dress Joe and the little yeti as Quake characters (the latter could be the Shambler, for example) and give them a trick-or-treat basket, please?





The background could be replaced with something like this, but it's not 100% required.


Spoiler


----------



## Foltest (Oct 5, 2020)

make this one spooky.
I am thinking about some  blood around his neck and a glass of wine in his hand if that is possible.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Oct 5, 2020)

Foltest said:


> View attachment 1642074
> make this one spooky.
> I am thinking about some  blood around his neck and a glass of wine in his hand if that is possible.


Have Letho piercing him with a knife.




Also here is mine.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 3, 2020)

Can someone put falling leaves on mine? I tried looking around for a website that would do it for me but I couldn't find one. And I'm a GIMPfag so I'm out of luck with actually doing it myself.


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Can someone put falling leaves on mine? I tried looking around for a website that would do it for me but I couldn't find one. And I'm a GIMPfag so I'm out of luck with actually doing it myself.
> 
> View attachment 1704645






I also gave it a warmer color temperature to match the fall pallet.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 3, 2020)

I actually meant falling leaves in a gif but actually that's fine, thanks!


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> I actually meant falling leaves in a gif but actually that's fine, thanks!


I can try that, too.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 3, 2020)

sick, thank you


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 30, 2020)

Christmas avatars are good to go, now.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 1, 2020)

Alright, I made my current pfp Christmas-sy/Kwanzaa-y. I'm down for helping others get into the holiday spirit. Just ask.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 1, 2020)

Please someone do one for my avatar. Maybe give her a Christmas hat or something, it doesn’t have to be great


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 1, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Please someone do one for my avatar. Maybe give her a Christmas hat or something, it doesn’t have to be great


Could you post the full image? It's difficult to give it a Christmas hat when the top of their head isn't visible.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 1, 2020)

A santa hat on top of another hat?







Could it be done?


----------



## Brain Power (Dec 1, 2020)

I already have an avatar planned, but maybe you can do something with my banner?


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 1, 2020)

Replace his hat with a grayscale Santa hat.


----------



## Santiagothrumachifacku (Dec 1, 2020)

Need this to be christmassy. A santa hat would be perfect!


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Dec 1, 2020)

If any of you homeslicers could replace my avatar's MAGA hat with one of those Santa hats that say "naughty," I'd really appreciate it! Thanks frens.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 1, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Could you post the full image? It's difficult to give it a Christmas hat when the top of their head isn't visible.





This is the full pic, not sure how much can be done but I don’t care much for quality


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 1, 2020)

Make him santa pls


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 1, 2020)

Can someone give my kitty a Santa hat or reindeer antlers?


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Dec 1, 2020)

Give this one a snow effect?


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 1, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> View attachment 1760046
> This is the full pic, not sure how much can be done but I don’t care much for quality


Uncropped/Square crop:



 





Ass eating cunt said:


> View attachment 1760119
> Make him santa pls


Uncropped/Square crop, both with transparency:



 





Shield Breaker said:


> Can someone give my kitty a Santa hat or reindeer antlers?


With reddened nose/without reddened nose:



 





Officer Eradicate said:


> Give this one a snow effect?
> View attachment 1760248


Done. I'm not too sure if this fits under the size limit for avatars, though.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Dec 1, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Uncropped/Square crop:
> 
> View attachment 1760846 View attachment 1760847
> 
> ...


Amazing, thank you! Now Rance can spread his Christmas pleasure to all kiwis


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Dec 1, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Uncropped/Square crop:
> 
> View attachment 1760846 View attachment 1760847


Oh that is so perfect, couldn’t have asked for better. Thank you


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 1, 2020)

I'd love if you Christmas'd mine up. Alternatively, I'll give you a shekel for a hanukkah edit.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 1, 2020)

This is already a Halloween edit I liked so much I kept it. Now I want to double up and make it Christmassy. Kwanzaa or Hanukkah is a good option too.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tathagata said:


> I'd love if you Christmas'd mine up. Alternatively, I'll give you a shekel for a hanukkah edit.
> 
> View attachment 1761246


Do you have the original animation frame?



Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1761262
> This is already a Halloween edit I liked so much I kept it. Now I want to double up and make it Christmassy. Kwanzaa or Hanukkah is a good option too.


I don't know what I can do with this.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 2, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Do you have the original animation frame?






Will this do?


----------



## Meat Pickle (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone capable of doing a Christmas themed gif avatar using this music video as reference?




Surprise if you can, but I hope it's in the scene where my avatar is currently set at.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 2, 2020)

Tathagata said:


> View attachment 1761342
> Will this do?


Enjoy! On a side note, that pendant could be appropriately seen as a Christmas bulb!


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 2, 2020)

Tathagata said:


> View attachment 1761342
> Will this do?


Thanks. Since you went through the effort to get the frame, I'll do yours and call it a day for today. Since you already got the Christmas edit, here's the Hanukkah edit.





And if you can't decide, here's a gif which swaps between both the Christmas and Hanukkah one every three minutes or so.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 2, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1761262
> This is already a Halloween edit I liked so much I kept it. Now I want to double up and make it Christmassy. Kwanzaa or Hanukkah is a good option too.


Hope you like!


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Dec 2, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1761262
> This is already a Halloween edit I liked so much I kept it. Now I want to double up and make it Christmassy. Kwanzaa or Hanukkah is a good option too.


Pina Colada beat me by 4 minutes


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 2, 2020)

I want Gary there to be wearing a dishelved Santa hat.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 2, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Hope you like!
> View attachment 1761517





Mister Qwerty said:


> Pina Colada beat me by 4 minutes
> View attachment 1761520


Nice! Now I have to choose...


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 2, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Enjoy! On a side note, that pendant could be appropriately seen as a Christmas bulb!
> View attachment 1761400


Love it!



0 1 said:


> Thanks. Since you went through the effort to get the frame, I'll do yours and call it a day for today. Since you already got the Christmas edit, here's the Hanukkah edit.
> 
> View attachment 1761452
> 
> ...


The gif is great, and I love the dreidel. Take my virtual Tyrian shekel, you deserve it:


----------



## Honored guest (Dec 2, 2020)

Time to get into the holiday spirits


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 2, 2020)

0 1 said:


> Uncropped/Square crop:
> 
> View attachment 1760846 View attachment 1760847
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## CockPockets (Dec 21, 2020)

I dare you.


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 23, 2021)

It's Halloween time again, and I'm willing to do more.


----------



## Crocketron (Sep 24, 2021)

Halloween is upon us. need something  spoopy


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 24, 2021)

Crocketron said:


> Halloween is upon us. need something  spoopy






I used the linked image. It looks like your avatar is a higher resolution already. I can redo this with the higher res photo if you want.

@The Last Stand


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Sep 24, 2021)

You have to do one of Chairman Yang for the Yang Gang collective.


----------



## 0 2 (Oct 1, 2021)

naaaaiiiiillllll!!! said:


> You have to do one of Chairman Yang for the Yang Gang collective.


Sorry, I need a bit more direction that that.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Professional Lurker (Oct 1, 2021)

This is my dog. He goes jort jort.


----------



## LazloChalos (Oct 1, 2021)

Has it been a year already?


----------



## SomeDingus (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm at school, and when I get home I'm going directly to bed.


----------



## Namesarehardtocomeupwith (Oct 1, 2021)

Give me something so hideous I'll stop logging in out of fear and improve my life.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 1, 2021)

turn this character into an anime girl


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Oct 1, 2021)

Could you maybe change this funky little dude into Liquid Chris? (But with Joker makeup)


----------



## zero-who (Oct 1, 2021)

Namesarehardtocomeupwith said:


> View attachment 2586539
> 
> Give me something so hideous I'll stop logging in out of fear and improve my life.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Oct 1, 2021)

If I could get some sort of Halloween theme implemented that'd be dope, personally cant come up with anything.


----------

